# redgard shower pan



## rbannan1 (Jan 8, 2016)

Have any of you had any experience using Redgard directly on pre-sloped mortar for a shower pan, without using a fabric membrane?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Post an introduction and we'll talk...


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

thats what we are on with redwoods posts. red-guard.:laughing:


----------



## rbannan1 (Jan 8, 2016)

I am a retired Marine engineer in SC., and am doing a bath remodel. Pulled out an existing Jacuzzi tub and putting a shower in it's place. It is on a slab. I already moved the drain, going to a 2" for the shower. I have mostly framed it in already and was planning on putting in an Oatey pan liner until I saw on Redgard's website their product can be used in lieu of a liner. Having no experience with that product, I am reluctant.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Ahhh Okay...

This is a pro's only site...

You need to go to http://www.diychatroom.com/


----------

